# 13 year old symptoms/no family history



## annann777 (Feb 2, 2016)

Hi all,

I'm at my wits end. 

My son has been vomiting on and off for 12 days he can go a whole day without being sick and then it starts again. He's lethargic to the point he has no energy to even walk to the end of our drive. He is pale with black bags under eyes. I usually have to nag him to drink but he's been drinking non stop for the pat 4 days. He's peeing for England and he's hungry even though he vomits and he complains of occasional tummy pain.

I don't think he's lost weight and he doesn't have sweet smelling breath. There is no family history of diabetes and my son is fit and healthy. He is very nearly overweight but not quite.

I took him to Drs yesterday, GP took his temperature yesterday, felt his tummy and said it is probably that he's had gastroenteritis and his stomach is probably still irritable.

My gut is telling me more is going on and im just worried. I typed in his symptoms to Google and diabetes came up therefore I brought a blood glucose monitor and the reading was 10.9mmol. I have no idea what this means and so worried...

Can someone please help and put my mind at rest is 10.9 OK? he's not really eaten that much today as im trying hard to stop him eating to give his tummy a rest which is not easy when you have some one who is constantly hungry. He had homemade vegetable soup and a wholemeal bread roll about 30 mins before the test. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## Northerner (Feb 2, 2016)

Hi annann, welcome to the forum  10.9 is quite a high blood glucose reading - how long after eating did you take the reading? If, as you say, he hasn't eaten much, then that is concerning - a 'normal level' would be unlikely to go above 7.0, even though illness can raise levels. I would either take him back to the doctors tomorrow or take him to A&E, as the symptoms you describe are very worrying  Feeling very hungry and thirsty are very strong symptoms of diabetes, as the body is craving energy, but not able to use it properly, and losing liquid whilst trying to pee out the excess sugar. Did the GP do a blood test at all? 

There doesn't need to be a known family history of diabetes - no-one in my family had it. I think it would be better to get confirmation either way as soon as you can, because if it is diabetes then it can act very quickly in children to become an emergency. Please let us know how you get on.


----------



## Lynn Davies (Feb 2, 2016)

Speaking as a mum I would be heading to my local A&E regardless of what the dr said. With prolonged vomiting there is also a risk of dehydration.

Ring NHS helpline and see what they say if you don't want to go to A&E.


----------



## AlisonM (Feb 2, 2016)

Lynn Davies said:


> Speaking as a mum I would be heading to my local A&E regardless of what the dr said. With prolonged vomiting there is also a risk of dehydration.
> 
> Ring NHS helpline and see what they say if you don't want to go to A&E.


What Lynn said. A&E soonest.


----------



## HOBIE (Feb 3, 2016)

You are doing the right thing. Test a bit more & good luck & I would be off to A&E


----------



## HOBIE (Feb 17, 2016)

What did A&E say ?  Hope he is ok


----------



## trophywench (Feb 17, 2016)

Ditto Hobie.


----------

